# Skyfire on PetaPixel



## spacefuzz (Nov 12, 2014)

Article about mapping good light.

Skyfire Predicts and Maps Out Where the Best Golden Hour Light Will Be a Day in Advance


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 12, 2014)

That is awesome! Assuming it works and all....


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 12, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> That is awesome! Assuming it works and all....



Its 85%-95% accurate. Just gets tripped up when the satellites get it wrong.


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 12, 2014)

Good idea but I'm not sure I want to pay it. I suppose if I specialized in landscapes I might.


----------



## alexandrawarby (Nov 14, 2014)

This app is awesome. If you are fond of watching and capturing sunsets then you will have to certainly use this app. This app is looking awesome.
online casinos


----------



## pepperberry farm (Apr 26, 2015)

interesting app.... but $2.95 a month to tell me what I can see out the window.....????


----------

